# Is selling unweaned illegal?



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was browsing on MN Jijiji and I found a man selling cockatiels. Low price, colors I'm looking for, so I sent an email and stupid didn't think before I sent it, wow ready at 2-3 weeks, duh that is too young. I looked up weaning and it says at 2-3 weeks you can offer birds other food but they aren't weaned off hand feedings till much later. I've read a couple of things on here and I just want to find out if there are any laws and does anyone know if it's illegal to sell unweaned babies in MN??


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I don't know about MN. I do know some states like CA have brought the issue up and (not positive though) and you are not allowed to sell unweaned birds unless it is to an expereinced handfeeder.

As to the person advertising they should have stated up front, unweaned out of the nest, *experienced handfeeders ONLY*. Otherwise it is unfair to the baby because in the hands of an inexpereinced feeder the risks are higher of a problem and/or death because the inexpereinced person does not know the early signs of a problem developing.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

It could have been a typo...
But, I would stay clear of anybody willing to sell 2-3 week old Tiels, that does not include
the disclaimer of some sort like Susanne mentions.

I am not aware of any laws against it tho.
I do not think it has ever been brought up in MN sate legislature.
I know it was a very common practice 20 years ago when I started working with birds...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...down here it tends to be *the trend for several bird shops* to sell unweaned babies...to the person looking for a bargan, or with the song and dance that '_if you handfeed and wean it out it will bond better' _In addition to the baby they rack up sales for all the handfeeding equipment, foods, cages, whatever... When you have a problem and try to phone you are limited to the store hours of getting a human, and if you do you get put on hold, or talk to a sales clerk that is clueless. If the baby gets sick you can not return it or trade it. Most times the sales are *as is.* Meaning if you are inexpereinced as to the slight nuanes/differences between a healthy baby and one with some problems you are on your own. The excuse, and unfortunitely valid, is that they have no control over the bird once it leaves the door/property.

I get several local phone calls a year from paniced persons that are all of a sudden dealing with slow crop. I used to go the extra yard and help these people and hold the baby for several days to make sure it was OK again, in addition explain, not once but twice how this baby got in the condition it was. Some listen and some are phoning a week or two later with the same problems. Now when I get a phone call I first find out who gave them the #, I will look at the bird, explain what is going on, and tell them: 'Go to the vet...NOW...then explain what you have done, and what I suggested was the problem' Some do, some don't because that cheap bird is now getting expensive.

If at all possible if a person is looking for a pet seek a fully weaned bird. Don't leave your options closed as to just wanting a baby. There are many young adults and adult birds that were at one time handfed and still just as loveable and endearing as the babies.

Susanne


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it should be illegal to sell unweaned birds. Hopefully he meant that they should be ready in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think they can make it illegal across the board. I have purchased unweaned babies from a breeder that I know. However she was fully aware that I was capable of bringing the baby up. The problem is there is too much gray area.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I think it should be illegal to sell unweaned birds. Hopefully he meant that they should be ready in 2-3 weeks.


^^^ 

What Spike said.


----------

